# Advice and guidance



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Search "frenchelectrician" on this forum (he is a member). Our Eurpean expert. Send him a PM. I know he can help you with your questions. He's a great guy and very knowledgeable.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ponk said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I have an opportunity within (I think) electrical engineering. Specifically a technical engineer within the London area.
> 
> ...


Also, perhaps one of the moderators could move this to the UK forum - http://www.electriciantalk.com/f25/


----------

